# New Hyatt Residence Club in Hawaii



## hcarman (Feb 25, 2016)

The name escapes me, but does anyone know if the new Hyatt Residence Club in Hawaii is super difficult to get into as a Hyatt owner - with no home resort preference toward this property?  Are all the units sold at this point - or is Hyatt/Interval Leisure group still leasing it?

We own at Highlands Inn and want to give the Hawaii property a try at some point - just wondering if this is next to impossible at this point - especially over a holiday?


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 25, 2016)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227415&highlight=Hyatt


----------



## hcarman (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks.  Somehow I missed this thread in my search.  This is perfect.  Not what I wanted to hear, but exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## ivywag (Feb 26, 2016)

Don't give up!  If you check the website, Kaanapali does come up every week or two.  They seem to appear most often on Fri, Sat or Mon.  Good Luck.


----------



## hcarman (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks.  I guess flexibility is key....................


----------



## TFTG (Feb 26, 2016)

hcarman said:


> Thanks.  I guess flexibility is key....................



I have seen some availability when searching online for 2, 3 or 4 days, but not much for whole weeks.  It's pretty limited at this point.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 8, 2016)

Take a look at the sightings forum. A very interesting post


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 9, 2016)

Not familiar with the sightings forum. Can you direct me to it? Thank you


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 9, 2016)

Tucson traveler said:


> Not familiar with the sightings forum. Can you direct me to it? Thank you


There is a private board here for TUG members which is called the "sighting - distressed"  board. ( below the TUG lounge)

People will post things like a bulk bank of rooms at a popular resort  or weeks available for internal reservations within a TS system  OR if they suddenly can use a week they may post it here. 

welcome to TUG


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks Bill. Good info!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 10, 2016)

I have seen some shorter periods every so often and once did see a whole week but that was only a few weeks out.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 10, 2016)

I booked it with Benjamin Franklin Exchange. 

BFX never fails!


----------

